

Scientists 'make telepathy breakthrough' - escapologybb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-29093700

======
LeeHunter
Another masterpiece of science journalism from the BBC!

~~~
PhantomGremlin
That's what British taxpayers are paying for? If I lived in the UK, that
article alone would be sufficient reason for me to consider emigrating! Maybe
that's why Scotland wants to be independent? :)

